# The Stupid Stupid Henchmen



## bryanpaul (Jul 11, 2011)

skacore/ska-punk....whatever the kids are callin it...you know, LoC/Choking Victim type shit (or is that fad over  ).......album: Charmingly Demonic


----------



## 6bummin6it6 (Nov 20, 2015)

thats some good shit right there.


----------



## dirty andy (Nov 23, 2015)

Chet is the nicest guy ever. Used to follow them around turn up at their shows and party. Huge part of my life at this point even tho I work so much now it's rare I get out to shows. Probably my favorite band. 

If you like them listen to Leland jensens band forty ounces


----------

